# (teilw. gel) Sound von Adobe-Flash innerhalb von FF instabil

## Marcus Schaetzle

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

auf meiner x86-Gentoo-Installation (läuft als VM innerhalb VMware Workstation) ist wenn mein Browser (Firefox) einige Zeit lang (einige Stunden oder auch 1 bis 2 Tage) offen ist kein Sound mehr bei Flash-Videos zu hören. Ein Neustart von Alsa bringt nichts, ich muss Firefox schließen und neu starten. Nur bei Flash ist der Sound weg, vorbis-Files in VLC abspielen funktioniert z.B. weiterhin. Ich hatte das Problem früher auch anderswo, im Moment fällt mir Ubuntu ein, aber dort scheint es mittlerweile keine solchen Probleme mehr zu geben, jedenfalls ist nach meinen ersten Testtagen von der neuen LTS-Version bisher der Sound bei Flash-Videos nicht verschwunden.

In wenigen Fällen kommt es auch vor, dass das Video sprunghaft abgespielt wird, der Sound kurz stottert und dann in einer Schleife feststeckt, meistens wird das Video jedoch ruckfrei abgespielt, eben nur ohne Sound, bis ich FF von neuem starte. Vorbis-Videos scheinen keine Probleme zu machen. 

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Ich habe dazu bisher nichts finden können.

Danke für Hinweise,

MarcusLast edited by Marcus Schaetzle on Thu May 20, 2010 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marcus Schaetzle

Habe jetzt pulseaudio hinzuinstalliert, seit es mir als Soundserver für alle Anwendungen dient tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. Damit ist zwar das ursprüngliche Problem eigentlich nicht gelöst, aber zumindest umgangen.

----------

